# King of the Cage: Last Resort



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

March 14, 2009

The Avi Resort & Casino
Laughlin, NV

Featured Fighters:

Ernie Calma, Wes Combs, Junior Kling, Sean Strickland, Matt Muramoto, Peter Dominguez. 

Fifteen MMA fights.​


----------

